# Colbert vs O'Reilly



## Andrew Green (Jan 19, 2007)

Trade spots on each others show, guess who gets the better of it?

http://www.feedbite.com/html/?406/1/2121/43

http://colbertondemand.com/specials/OReilly_On_Colbert_Report


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks, andrew.  i've been wanting to go find that.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 19, 2007)

Haha, that was great, those two make a hillarious tag team:rofl:


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 19, 2007)

I thought it was hillarious when Mr. Colbert told Mr. O'Reilly that the audience target for the Colbert Report was the younger crowd ... "you know, the 60's and 50's". 

The average viewer age of the O'Reilly Factor is 71 years.

Seems Mr. Colbert was aware of that fact. Whereas, Mr. O'Reilly, in his studies, learned the third grade pronounciation of Steven's last name. 

I think Mr. Colbert was more adequately prepared. 



Also, after Mr. Colbert's oustanding performance last year at the Washington Correspondant's Dinner, this year, they booked 'Rich Little' as the entertainment. Apparently, Mr. Colbert cut deep. "Rich Little' ... why that's so 70's.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 19, 2007)

I liked it. I thought it was a hilarious collaborative effort, and O'Reilly was a good sport for this one. Nicely done on both accounts!


----------



## zDom (Jan 20, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> I liked it. I thought it was a hilarious collaborative effort, and O'Reilly was a good sport for this one. Nicely done on both accounts!



I agree


----------



## matt.m (Jan 24, 2007)

I like Colbert, not a big O'Reilly fan.  I remember a while back he and Mahr traded blows on the Bill Mahr show.  Bill made him look like an idiot.


----------



## grydth (Jan 24, 2007)

Most talking heads on either side are driven to say ever wilder things to titillate and keep their audience....

Does anybody else wish it was, instead, trial by combat as in the Middle Ages?

Ann Coulter vs Rosie O'Donnell with rusty cheap katanas, to the death, on Pay Per View......now *that* is entertainment. (I'm hoping for a mutual slaying)


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 24, 2007)

grydth said:


> Most talking heads on either side are driven to say ever wilder things to titillate and keep their audience....


 

I think one can be hard pressed to assume this meeting was a meeting of "*talking heads on either side*". Mr. Colbert argues Mr. O'Reilly's positions, almost verbatim. The difference is subtle, so subtle in fact, that it could be easily overlooked. 

I am brought to recall the words between Q and Picard in the episode 'Hide and Q'; '_what he might say with irony, I say with conviction_'. Picard calls out this statement just before quoting the Bard. But, the point is, what Colbert says with Irony, O'Reilly says with conviction. And I bet many the average American is unable to discern irony when it is presented.


----------



## grydth (Jan 24, 2007)

Irrespective of whether they are just way too clever or subtle for me, I'd still much prefer to see them in desperate televised combat, fending off the sai thrusts of a crazed James Carville and Paul Begala. The undercard could be Susan Estrich vs Patty Noonan, with Janet Reno as the Ring Girl with the round #s.

As for Picard, anyone who'd surrender the Enterprise a mere 20 minutes into a new series should be taken to a sewage treatment plant and pushed... it was a 'jump the shark' moment for the entire Star Trek franchise. Never been the same since.


----------

